# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Weatherboard - Pricing

## jbs_001

Hi all. We have a run down weatherboard bungalow in the backyard here in Melbourne, and am going to start with some renovations (first timer). My aim is to not spend a lot of money - was thinking a max of $2000. 
Internally I want to replace the plasterboard and install insulation. In terms of the external cladding, 3 sides of the bungalow have rotted weatherboards - the front wall weatherboards are almost new, due to that side never seeing the sun.  
I can't seem to even get a general price on the internet in regards to standard weatherboards. I might visit a building supplies place on Monday but wanted to do a bit of research before going to see them. What's generally the pricing of standard weatherboard? I would consider other cladding options if not for the fact that one side is basically untouched. Thanks for any replies.

----------


## Steffen595

about 4 bucks for 170mm and 7.50 for the 225mm stuff. How much is hardie plank?
If I think about my bungalow, the floor is weird, maybe just thrown onto the ground and when concrete then on the footpath. One side alu. Structure, don't want to know. Demolition set $34, skip bin $340 8m³. Now, thats cheap? Just saying. Once you peel some cladding off, this may be your only options.

----------


## shauck

I bought weatherboards off these guys. $2.20 if buying the pack or $2.30 if buying loose. I also asked for set sizes so as not to have wastage. No problems with that or with the product.   WEATHERBOARDS primed s/e baltic pine A GRADE $2.20m wbs | eBay

----------


## Steffen595

oops, floor just cracked in my bungalow. You know how people build and maintain down here,   

> We have a run down weatherboard bungalow in the backyard here in Melbourne

  honestly, check first if the thing is worth renovating. You may be better off building a new one. Just had to redo the extension...

----------

